# Zonaguy's Journal



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

Today was officially the first legs day of my career (sadly).  I started out with squats, dumbell lunges, and the DB squat.  I really paid attention today on my form and also testing how many reps I could do of each weight.  

I also spent another 10 minutes on core with some planks, side plans, and hanging knee raises.

My quads/hamstrings are absolutely killing me, which means I did something productive today, always good to try new things.  Wish I would have learned these exercises when I was younger and had the chance to learn the right technique.

I've also paid close attention to my diet; which has been steller the past few days with refinements here and there.  This morning I had no fat vanilla yogurt with some oats and a banana.  I worked out 2 hours later, and my post workout consisted of 1 scoop of whey protein mixed with 8 fl. oz of skim milk, and I also had two bananas.  For the rest of the day, im going to have a meal replacement shake (in a few hours or so), then stick with those leafy greens (spinach), vegetables (cucumbers, carrots) and tonight for my last meal have a chicken breast with some skim milk.  

I think I will take the day off from cardio (my intense 30 minute interval training) unless my legs are feeling better which when I wake up tomorrow I believe they will be worse.  So I might want to get that cardio in today.  Holler back.


----------



## DontStop (May 2, 2007)

not good to do cardio on a leg day anyway


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks!  Makes my day off feel much more necessary!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

Don't do cardio the day after leg day, or the same day.  One will suffer from the other if on the same day, and if your soreness hasn't set in yet and you run the next day... be prepared for every sinlge motion you make involving your lower body being very painful.

Right now my legs are so rock hard from all the running they're probably bulletproof but I still won't dare mess around when it comes to recovery time from leg day.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

Nice, yeah I was guessing tomorrow is going to be brutal...thank god no classes.  I'll stick just to the weights- haven't focused much on my lower back so that's my focus for tomorrow.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2007)

Glad you decided to start training your legs. It was a good call and you wont regret it, i promise you that


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Glad you decided to start training your legs. It was a good call and you wont regret it, i promise you that



Yup, no more "maintaining muscle mass" goal.  Unrealistic when I am trying to loose body fat%.  Stick to my guns, get down to 5%, lift in the process- learn new lifting techniques (especially legs and lower back), and i'll be golden!


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

I've now had 2 consecutive salads with vast amounts of cucumber, tomato etc, and have 2 meals to go.  I think for the first im going to go with the no fat yogurt with oats, and then for dinner- go with a chicken breast with some skim milk to top it off.  got to get that fat off my abs!


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

I think I might have found a flaw in my diet...i've seen people posting that obviously 6-8 meals a day is ideal...my thing is that I eat every 1 and a half to 2 hours instead of the 'ideal 3 hours'.  I know I might be a little picky, but could this be hindering my chance to digest the previous meal and loose body fat %?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 2, 2007)

make sure you eat your protien.  Your legs are going to kill tomorrow takes a while for you legs to get use to it. Your body is in a stste of shock


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> make sure you eat your protien.  Your legs are going to kill tomorrow takes a while for you legs to get use to it. Your body is in a stste of shock



I try to incorporate one source of protein per meal, if it be skim milk, some sort of meat (turkey or chicken), yogurt, etc.  Once I get a chance, i'll start adding up the grams on each and such.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 2, 2007)

I have another day to rest my legs before I start my cardio back up.  I think I might add  aerobic interval training as well as maintaining the anaerobic HIIT training.  This might give me an edge on my priorities.  I will split them up evenly.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 3, 2007)

Just woke up, and my legs are stiff as rocks!  Looks like im stretching most the day.  Had some whey protein with skim milk, oats and yogurt and two peices of 12 grain bread for breakfast for the lift in 2 hours or so.  

Today I also start my full upper body/high intensity workout.  This workout consists of NO rest (maybe walking to the next station) where the reps will be around 10-12 (since this is my first time trying it and 12-10 = hypertrophy), and I will go 4 sets for each workout.  So we will start at chest regular BB, go over to cable rows (back), Do a dumbell shoulder exercise, hit a tricep exercise, and finally some dumbell bi's.  We will stick with those for 4 sets with no rest.  My personal training gave the idea, since I mentioned I was trying to loose body fat and stay ripped.  I will update ya'll on how it went.

Also... 
I will be keeping all my eating stats today.  Salads with all the vegetables might be hard to keep track of the # of carbs, and all that stuff because I will not have any labels (at the University) but I will try my best.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 3, 2007)

I didn't have a chance to lift 2 hours after my breakfast this morning due to the fact that the weight room was closed till noon today, so im having a banana, some peanut butter, and a chicken salad.  That will give me 2 hours to digest this food.  should be golden


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 3, 2007)

Just finished my no rest, high intensity workout.  It was great!  I had great muscle hypertrophy in my muscles, keep my heart rate up, and was just pumping it out.  I plan on doing this four days a week, with one leg day of course!  I made a huge mistake though of drinking 2 protein shakes provided by the athletic dept. training staff.  I took in a ton of calories, carbs, maxed on protein (40 grams) and especially what killed me was the sugar- 60grams in two shakes!  It will be okay though, for the rest of the day it is:  Spinach, vegies:  carrots, cucumbers, tomatoes.  So the carbs will go down tremendously and will keep up my metabolism by eating every 2 1/2 hours or so.  I am also going to take a multivitamin every day and fish oil.  Can anyone give me a tip on when/how much fish oil i should take a day???


----------



## NordicNacho (May 3, 2007)

thats good to have a shake like that after you workout.  60 grams isn't to much don't worry you need that to replace all the Glycogen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


you just used for your workout.  Pre and post workout its fine to have high gl sugars your muscles will suck them in with the protien.  Some people even drink a coke


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 3, 2007)

Do you think I could stick with those 2 protein shakes instead of the whey after the workout, or should i go back to whey and get all the sugars from natural food sources?


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 3, 2007)

Just a heads up.  Will be posting pics tomorrow night at the 1 week point.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delay...busy with finals.

I have recently changed over to a different weight lifting continuous circuit training with no rest, which includes my whole upper body.  Things have been working out great.  Also, I've noticed that I am loosing little by little body fat by eating vegetables throughout the day.  I know the essential fats like nuts are good, but does that mean peanuts are okay (non saulted, non flavored)?  I mix that in with one of my meals (the protein part) with vegetables.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

sure peanuts have more protien then about any other nut.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 6, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> sure peanuts have more protien then about any other nut.



okay, i was under the impression that some types of nuts have less saturated fat, and more healthy than peanuts.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry, been a long time since I last updated my journal.  I am starting the Fitday food/activity recording website.  Please check it out and feel free to critique my diet...I need to clean it up a bit.

FitDay.com - Diet and Fitness journal for zonaguy03


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wanted to keep my updates on my journal.  Still in a cutting phase.  I have lost 3.5% body fat (down to around 9%) and am going to keep cutting till around December for when I get my degree in physical education I will have a lot more time on my hands to do more resistance training.  I've been eating healthy, doing plenty of cardio and lifting 3 to 4 times a week as opposed to lifting 5-6 times a week.  It feels much better, I feel like I have gotten stronger, more cut, and more in control of my appetite.  I know what to eat and when to eat it and that's the key to my success thus far.  For all you that read this, i'll keep ya'll up to date!


----------



## zonaguy03 (Jul 30, 2007)

OH, and i've also recently pushed my meals to every 3.5 to 4 hours.  I eat less calories (defecit), and I limit my carbs as the days go on (none the last two meals of the day).  I think that has really gotten me to this point.  I'm still going to keep the 5% body fat as my final goal by december.  Def. doable.  take care.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've just made a realization.  I've seen unbelievable results with transitioning from longer cardio workouts to hardcore sprints with short rests.  I did one with our assistant coach this morning, and it was unreal!  Also been doing planks/side planks 2-3 times a day and I've felt/seen great results.  I'm on the border with where I want to be and I think this high intensity training will take me to the next level.  December is my cut-off for my goal and I will do anything to get to that point.


----------

